# Lets play guess these tortoises



## walker808 (May 1, 2013)

What y'all think there a few years old


----------



## tortoise007 (May 1, 2013)

yellow foots? I don't know anything about those tho.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 2, 2013)

They look like young Bell's or Spek's Hingebacks.


----------



## theelectraco (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking yellow foots also


----------



## walker808 (May 2, 2013)

Yep Gary got it, Bell's hinge-backs, they came in yesterday.


----------



## tortadise (May 2, 2013)

Look great Aaron. Fun species.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Jul 9, 2013)

I saw a hingeback and that's all hahah


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 9, 2013)

They're belliana not specks then? They look like specks to me. Certainly very different from nogueyi hatchlings I've seen, but then I suppose it is now classified as a different species from kbb.


----------



## walker808 (Sep 13, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> They're belliana not specks then? They look like specks to me. Certainly very different from nogueyi hatchlings I've seen, but then I suppose it is now classified as a different species from kbb.



Speck has 5 front claws bell have 4 they were breed by Ann


----------



## FLINTUS (Sep 13, 2013)

walker808 said:


> FLINTUS said:
> 
> 
> > They're belliana not specks then? They look like specks to me. Certainly very different from nogueyi hatchlings I've seen, but then I suppose it is now classified as a different species from kbb.
> ...


They're not bells then. Bells hingebacks have 5 claws, Western Hingebacks-kinixys nogueyi- have 4.


----------



## walker808 (Sep 13, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> They're not bells then. Bells hingebacks have 5 claws, Western Hingebacks-kinixys nogueyi- have 4.



Kinixys belliana belliana 5 claws on front feet and

Kinixys belliana nogueyi 4 claws on front feet(these are what I have)


----------



## FLINTUS (Sep 13, 2013)

walker808 said:


> FLINTUS said:
> 
> 
> > They're not bells then. Bells hingebacks have 5 claws, Western Hingebacks-kinixys nogueyi- have 4.
> ...


Ah I can see the confusion here. What you have are not bells hingeback, Kinixys Nogueyi maybe half a year ago was elevated to a full species, or Western Hingebacks away from the belliana species.


----------

